# sound proofing



## schooled (Mar 28, 2008)

what is the best way to eliminate low frequencies from traveling to another room. I am finishing my basement and can only seem to find good ways to eliminate the higher freqs. I also cant seem to find good info on what to do for keeping the sound from the main floor. I am trying to do this as cheap as I can. It is hard to know what is going to be good enough. I don't need it to completely kill the noise just enough so the neighboring bedrooms won't have any disturbance as well as those upstairs in the living room watching tv.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Low frequency can be very hard to isolate.

Is your subwoofer ported?


----------

